# Problème PowerBook 15''



## bimboteb (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année 2005.

J'ai un problème depuis un certain temps avec mon AluBook. D'ailleurs, plusieurs de mes connaissances ont le même problème:

Quand je ne suis pas branché à l'alimentation et que je ferme le clapet de l'ordinateur, i.e. je le mets en veille et qu'ensuite je l'ouvre, souvent l'écran reste noir au lieu de se ralumer normalement, mais le portable est bien en marche, seulement on ne voit rien du tout. La seule solution est de le forcer à redémarrer en maintenant la touche enfoncée, ce qui est assez pénible et n'est à mon avis pas bien pour le portable. 

Avez-vous une solution?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## canardo (13 Janvier 2005)

pareil.

des fois en refermant et rouvrant ca remarche..
chez moi apparement le probleme viendrait du signal airport qui a du mal a se retrouver une fois sorti de veille.


----------



## PBmaniac (13 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux préciser : es-tu connecté à un modem externe, des périphériques USB non-apple, de la mémoire rajoutée récemment?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2005)

Bizarre, jamais rencontré ce problème avec mon Alu15'.
Je surf via airport.


----------



## PBmaniac (13 Janvier 2005)

Moi, il m'est arrivé pas mal de problèmes avec le mien, jamais graves mais de petits dysfonctionnements, KP, problème de gravure... ce qui me faisait croire en l'instabilité du système... En fait, ça venait de la carte RAM supplémentaire que j'avais rajouté (reconnue sans problème par le système, une Kingston donc pas les moins chères en plus).
Qq mois après, mon revendeur m'a dit par hasard qu'il a eu pas mal de prob avec ces barettes et qu'il les échangeait... Après échange : plus aucun problème, comme quoi...
Je précise que la nouvelle barette est sur une face isolée par une plaque en métal dorée (je pense que la conception fine du boîtier peut provoquer des interférences entre la barette, élément sensible de l'ordi, et l'environnement, équipements électroniques divers...)


----------



## bimboteb (13 Janvier 2005)

PBmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux préciser : es-tu connecté à un modem externe, des périphériques USB non-apple, de la mémoire rajoutée récemment?


 Je n'utilise aucune périphérique et j'ai la RAM dorigine. C'est bizarre. Comme j'utilise tout le temps airport je vais essayer de le désactiver avant de le mettre en veille et on verra...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

salut a tous !!!

 ben j'ai remarqué que j'avais un probleme de sortie de veille quand je laissais airport branché, mais cela n'arrive pas tout le temps.

 par contre, airport débranché, aucun prob.


----------



## zapa (13 Janvier 2005)

Idée : faudrait préciser si c'est un PWB équipé en standard d'Airport ou si c'est une carte rajoutée par la suite, ce qui est mon cas - d'ailleurs quelle galère, pour l'installer, la carte, le cable était tout juste de la bonne longueur, pas 1 mm de trop, je vous dis pas... - because avec Airport éteint ou fermé, aucun problème pour faire sortir la bestiole de l'état de veille, même avec une barrette de RAM supplémentaire - achetée chez un distributeur Apple mais connais pas la marque -.


Zapa


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Moi c'est airport intégré, et j'ai parfois des bugs de sortie de veille quand je laisse airport allumé.
 Par contre, c'est vachement pratique de voir que parfois je laisse msn allumé avant de partir, je ferme mon PB, et quandje rentre chez moi, il accroche tout de suite le réseau, et aucune déconnexion de msn.

 juste un msn passé en mode inactif.


----------



## roro (13 Janvier 2005)

depuis peu de tps, j'ai ce pb de façon trop régulière.
config : Alu 1.25Ghz, équipé de 512Mo de Ram et d'une carte Aiport en standard. Je ne l'ai jamais ouvert ni bidouillé.
Mac OS X 10.3.4. 2 sessions, dont la mienne en admin.
connecté en permanence à mon routeur via Airport.

Voilà ce qui se produit :

- je laisse ma session ouverte et je bascule sur la fenêtre de login avant de fermer le clapet. Parfois, l'écran s'éteint mais le PB ne passe pas en veille (la diode ne clignote pas). Tout est bloqué. Seule solution : l'éteindre puis redémarrer.

- après l'avoir mis en veille, en ayant quitté ma session cette fois, il m'arrive de le retrouver réveillé avec le ventilo qui tourne mais l'écran éteint. Très mauvais pour l'écran quand le clapet était fermé puisqu'il (l'écran) chauffe (cause contact clavier). Ca, c'est vraiment bizarre qu'il se réveille et se bloque alors qu'aucune session n'est active.

J'avais incriminé un petit soft qui se lance au démarrage et qui permet de controler iTunes (byte controller) car ça m'est arrivé au moins une fois par semaine ce dernier mois alors que ça n'arrivait presque jamais depuis avril 2004 (date d'achat). Mais même en retirant byte controller, je continue d'avoir ce phénomène de façon un peu trop régulière (une fois par semaine, c'est bcp trop).

J'ai réparé les autorisations, passé onyx (suppression cache U et systéme mini) mais ça ne change rien.
Je n'ai jamais vérifié si ces 2 phénomènes se produisaient sur secteur ou non. A part ça, je n'ai jamais de KP.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

ouais, ben le prob viens de se reproduire, sorti de veille, et rien ne se passe, il a fallu que je referme l'écran 2 fois pour qu'il sorte de veille.

 bizarre tout de meme


----------



## BenHub (13 Janvier 2005)

Bizarre ca,
je n'ai jamais eu de probleme de ce genre.!

PB 15', 512 Mo d'origine (1 barrette), Os 10.3.5, Utilitaire Admin airport 3.4, Borne Graphite au boulot v3.84, 

Postez vos config pour comparer...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Moi, PB 17", 512 Mo d'origine, et airport qui semble faire des misères au réveil.


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Janvier 2005)

Jamais rencontré ce problème. BBiizzaarr !
Pourtant, connecté en permanence via ma carte airport extreme d'origine sur airport express (internet, imprimante, musique). Autre periph : souris BT macally et et casque BT HBH-35.

Par contre, j'ai remarqué que la batterie, lorsque l'ordinateur est en veille, s'épuise par moment très vite (batterie buggé ? Ca me le fait une fois sur...), ce qui fait que quand je rouvre l'ordinateur, l'écran ne se rallume pas. Je branche l'adaptateur secteur, et il se rallume sans problème, sans rien toucher. Peut être à chercher de ce coté là...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

ben meme avec une batterie full, j'ai des prob, donc je vais faire plusieurs test pour voir.


----------



## roro (13 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, j'ai remarqué que la batterie, lorsque l'ordinateur est en veille, s'épuise par moment très vite (batterie buggé ? Ca me le fait une fois sur...), ce qui fait que quand je rouvre l'ordinateur, l'écran ne se rallume pas. Je branche l'adaptateur secteur, et il se rallume sans problème, sans rien toucher. Peut être à chercher de ce coté là...



pour ce pb de batterie, deux choses à faire pour essayer de supprimer le pb :

1) recalibrer la batterie
2) reset PMU (voir sur apple.fr pour connaître la procédure spécifique à ton Mac)

si ça continue, c'est peut être ta batterie qui commence à donner des signes de faiblesse.


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Janvier 2005)

merci, mais je calibre ma batterie régulièrement... en même temps, c'est un bug qui intervient très rarement. Peut être que c'est le signe qu'il faut que je recalibre ma batterie, après tout.


----------



## bimboteb (14 Janvier 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> pour ce pb de batterie, deux choses à faire pour essayer de supprimer le pb :
> 
> 1) recalibrer la batterie
> 2) reset PMU (voir sur apple.fr pour connaître la procédure spécifique à ton Mac)
> ...


 En parlant de ça, c'est déjà quoi la manip' pour recalibrer sa batterie, s.t.p. 

Depuis que je débranche airport avant de passer en mode veille, je n'ai plus eu de problème, merci bcp. J'attends quand même que ça marche sur le long terme.


----------



## zapa (14 Janvier 2005)

Pwb 15' 1 Ghz de Janvier 2004, OSX 10.3.7, 256 Mo d'origine, 512 rajouté, Airport rajouté en Août.
Absolument aucun pb de veille, sur secteur ou non, avec ou sans plusieurs sessions, connecté à une Livebox Wanadoo - bah, personne n'est parfait, hein ?   -.
Par contre j'avais parfois ce pb sur mon Lombard G3/400 mais Airport pouvait pas être incriminé...  


Zapa


----------



## freestate (14 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

J'ai le même problème que toi. Alu 15'. Avant de le fermer, mets-le en veille manuellement.


----------



## roro (14 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais je calibre ma batterie régulièrement... en même temps, c'est un bug qui intervient très rarement. Peut être que c'est le signe qu'il faut que je recalibre ma batterie, après tout.




t'as bien lu ma réponse ?


----------



## roro (14 Janvier 2005)

bimboteb a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça, c'est déjà quoi la manip' pour recalibrer sa batterie, s.t.p.



utilisation sur batterie jusqu'à décharge complète, faut attendre la mise en veille. Puis recharge complète en une seule fois.
C'est indiqué dans le livret du PowerBook, c'est notamment à faire lors de la première charge après achat


----------



## BenHub (14 Janvier 2005)

J'ai une question : 

qu'est ce qui, selon vous, active et desactive la mise en veille, via la fermeture de l'ecran... ?

Peut etre que c'est par la que se trouve le probleme.


Par exemple : est ce que c'est le loquet magnetique qui est reperé?
ou la pression sur le bouton en facade qui reactive l'ecran,
ou quelquechose au niveau des charmieres arrieres,
ou encore, le petit loquet noir (la griffe sur l'ecran), qui clique sur un bouton?

Faut creuser, ça m'intrigue ce truc.    

C'est le coté, je dois m'y prendre plusieurs fois pour reactiver, qui m'a mis la puce a l'oreille.

cf FRED : ouais, ben le prob viens de se reproduire, sorti de veille, et rien ne se passe, il a fallu que je referme l'écran 2 fois pour qu'il sorte de veille.


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Janvier 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien lu ma réponse ?



Pour le reset PMU ? Oui, oui, j'ai fait aussi...

Pour la batterie qui commence à donner des signes de faiblesse, c'est étrange car mon PB date de moins de 6 mois...

Question con : a chaque fois que je recalibre ma batterie, il faut que je fasse le reset PMU ?


----------



## roro (14 Janvier 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reset PMU ? Oui, oui, j'ai fait aussi...
> 
> Pour la batterie qui commence à donner des signes de faiblesse, c'est étrange car mon PB date de moins de 6 mois...
> 
> Question con : a chaque fois que je recalibre ma batterie, il faut que je fasse le reset PMU ?



non. C'est juste après avoir rencontré ce pb que je te conseillais de faire ces 2 manipulations.
Je n'invente rien, c'est simplement ce qu'ils conseillent dans la KB d'Apple...

si tu as fait ces 2 manipulations et que ça continue, je sèche... surtout que ta batterie est toute récente


----------



## roro (14 Janvier 2005)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> C'est le coté, je dois m'y prendre plusieurs fois pour reactiver, qui m'a mis la puce a l'oreille.
> 
> cf FRED : ouais, ben le prob viens de se reproduire, sorti de veille, et rien ne se passe, il a fallu que je referme l'écran 2 fois pour qu'il sorte de veille.



c'est bien que tu arrives à le réveiller quand même car dans mon cas, à chaque fois j'étais bloqué totalement. Mais la prochaine fois que ça se reproduit, je vais essayer ce que t'as fait : ouvrir puis refermer 2 fois. En espérant que ça marche !


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Janvier 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> non. C'est juste après avoir rencontré ce pb que je te conseillais de faire ces 2 manipulations.
> Je n'invente rien, c'est simplement ce qu'ils conseillent dans la KB d'Apple...
> 
> si tu as fait ces 2 manipulations et que ça continue, je sèche... surtout que ta batterie est toute récente



On verra bien... j'ai refait la manip hier soir...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

C'est quand meme bizar comme probleme, car avec airport, il se réveille bien parfois, mais bug de temps en temps, et pour le moment, je n'ai pas constaté de bug sans airport, alors je vais continuer a faire des tests.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2005)

Si tu enleves la carte et que tu l'as remets


----------



## Deckard (15 Janvier 2005)

J'ai eu le même problème quelques jours, il me semble qu'il était dû au screensaver.
J'avais mis un de chez ATI et impossible de réactiver le PB parfois .


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2005)

Si c'est que ca


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Ben je vais essayer de remettre un screen saver apple, pour voir si ca change.

 Je me suis apercu que ca arrive souvent que l'uptime de la machine est important.


----------



## roro (19 Janvier 2005)

roro a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien que tu arrives à le réveiller quand même car dans mon cas, à chaque fois j'étais bloqué totalement. Mais la prochaine fois que ça se reproduit, je vais essayer ce que t'as fait : ouvrir puis refermer 2 fois. En espérant que ça marche !



hier soir, j'avais mis mon PB en veille sur la fenêtre de login. Je l'ai retrouvé qques heures plus tard avec la diode de veille éteinte, le ventilo qui tourne, le boitier chaud, l'écran éteint mais chaud car il touchait le clavier... j'ai fermé et rouvert 3 fois de suite, ça n'a rien changé.
Seule solution : forcer à éteindre.
J'en ai ras le bol...   ça se produit plus d'une fois par semaine alors que j'éteins et j'allume mon Mac tous les jours (donc il ne reste pas longtemps sans un redémarrage). Je le mets en veille dans la journée seulement.
Je n'ai fait aucune MAJ, ni install, ni que dalle... j'ai vidé les caches via onyx, réparé les autorisations, supprimé la seule "extension" (byte controller) installée... ça ne change rien... grrrr...... comprends vraiment pas pourquoi, sans changement matériel ni logiciel, depuis quelques semaines il me fait ça.


----------



## vincmyl (19 Janvier 2005)

Si tu allais voir un revendeur agréé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

effectivement, il faut voir le sav ou un vendeur agréé afin de voir une solution au probleme.


----------



## canardo (19 Janvier 2005)

Quelle version de OS tu as ?
Si tu dis que ca fait quelques jours, peut-etre est-ce du a la 3.7 ?

Chez moi je crois avoir trouve la soluce : j'appuie sur le bouton de demarrage et je lui dit de suspendre, donc je suis sur qu'il ne va pas faire semblant d'aller en veille et de le retrouver comme toi bouillant apres une journee passee comme ca. Une fois qu'il est suspendu, je ferme le clapet. En le reouvrant, il redemarre impec et airport se reconnecte 2 ou 3 secondes plus tard.


----------



## roro (19 Janvier 2005)

je suis en 10.3.4 depuis plusieurs mois. Pour info, c'est indiqué dans mon profil 

quand je le mets en veille, il passe bien en veille... c'est plus tard que je le retrouve réveillé mais bloqué ! c'est très curieux car ça peut le faire même quand aucune session n'est ouverte.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement c'est assez bizar.

Enfin pour le probleme de la sortie de veille, que ce soit screensaver ou airport, ca change pas grand chose.


----------

